# Horse kicking belly



## Ginger Bear (19 September 2012)

Last week my farrier noticed that my horse was kicking his belly a lot while being tied up on the yard, our vet was out on the yard that morning so got him to check him over, he thought it was insect bites so said to keep an eye. Didn't notice it a lot after that but it has started up again today when my mum brought in from the field.. I wasn't at the yard tonight but have just popped down to see if I need to call the vet, but he has eaten, done 3 poos, was munching his hay & snoozing over the door so couldn't really call vet as an emergency. The other thing I have noticed this week is that he looks a little awkward getting up after rolling in the field.. Just like its a bit hard work on his back legs (perhaps now thinking about it due to making his legs ache from keep kicking his belly?) he's been himself otherwise, playing in the field, running off with the others when turned out.. Any ideas what it could be? I'm getting the vet in the morning as I go on holiday friday and an going to hate leaving him when he's not 100% :-(


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 September 2012)

Check his sheath - inside. It could be maggots in the sheath!


----------



## Ginger Bear (19 September 2012)

I've just popped to the yard & I gave him a scratch round by his back legs & he was loving it, lifting his back leg up, then when he dropped his willy out, I checked it all over & just rinsed it with cold water.. All looked fine, except for a bit of grit..


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 September 2012)

Did you put your handup into the sheath?  Maggots are unlikely to be seen on the willy (except in a VERY bad infestation.)  They will be in the smegma and beyond, into the lining of the sheath.  If you lubricate your hand with a mild soap or baby oil and get right up there - have a gentle scratch around.  It IS the most likely cause of the behaviour you've seen - obviously the kicking, but also the awkwardness getting up as he will have considerable discomfort.


----------



## Bennions Field (19 September 2012)

as JG says you need to check inside the pocket his willy lives in, its not a nice thing to do, but there are special sheath cleaners that are available now that are oil based and dont disturb the good bacteria that naturally live up there.  if its really not nice / really itchy you may be advised to get someone else on the yard to help.  this is classic symptoms and needs to be dealt with before it gets infected or worse.  it will take a few minutes but will make a huge difference to you boy.  best of luck


----------



## Ginger Bear (20 September 2012)

Thanks for all ur help.. I've had a google and it seems that rather than being awkward getting on he may be rocking back and forth scratching his belly.. It seemed a bit odd because I hacked this morning & he jumped up a steep bank with no issues.. So seems off for him to be awkward or stiff getting up.


----------



## Ginger Bear (20 September 2012)

Getting up not on lol


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 September 2012)

Ginger Bear said:



			Thanks for all ur help.. I've had a google and it seems that rather than being awkward getting on he may be rocking back and forth scratching his belly..
		
Click to expand...

Or trying to scratch his sheath??

Getting up there can be done.  You need someone holding him - and a hose (at low pressure.)

Keep the hose on the outside of his sheath for a few minutes - then add hand tothe outside (while still keeping the hose on.  Once he'snot reacting to you handling the outside, put the hose at the sheath opening with your hand behind the water.  Work slowly.  The cold water desensitises the area and he won't even notice your hand.  I've never found a gelding I couldn't do this way - even unbroken youngsters.  Just go slow and stay as forward as your arm's length will allow and DON'T put our head down to have a look!!!!  If he totally won't tolerate your hand, shove the hose up there and the water SHOULD dislodge a few - or more - they're little white wriggly things!


----------



## Amo (20 September 2012)

Another vote for checking his sheath. I had a similar problem with my boy although it came on really suddenly, mainly kicking his belly but was accompanied by him pacing round his stable and trying to go down. Called vet as I thought he had Colic, he had normal Colic treatment which did not work, luckly the vet had a idea that it may be sheath related. He had to be sedated to do a full check and he has a big sheath stone (or whatever you call them) which had caused inflammation quite high up.


----------



## muff747 (20 September 2012)

My gelding started kicking at his belly a few weeks ago.  I felt right along his belly and found a small lump right in the centre of his belly and when I touched it he went into ecstacy it was a fly bite.  It lasted only day and a half and it was gone.  Perhaps your boy got a second bite a few days later?


----------



## muff747 (20 September 2012)

Amo said:



			Another vote for checking his sheath. I had a similar problem with my boy although it came on really suddenly, mainly kicking his belly but was accompanied by him pacing round his stable and trying to go down. Called vet as I thought he had Colic, he had normal Colic treatment which did not work, luckly the vet had a idea that it may be sheath related. He had to be sedated to do a full check and he has a big sheath stone (or whatever you call them) which had caused inflammation quite high up.
		
Click to expand...

I found this info a while ago about how to remove a sheath bean
http://www.thinklikeahorse.org/index-14.html#11
I hope the link works but if not, the site is an absolute mine of information. Not sure that all of it is best pratice but it's quite entertaining in parts. Some of his You tube videos are quite funny too


----------



## Rueysmum (21 September 2012)

One of mine always kicks at his belly when he's got a bean.   Luckily I am good at getting them out as he seems very prone to them.


----------



## Liane (21 September 2012)

We have a couple of horses that kick at their belly and rub them on the ground (sitting up like a dog) but one is a mare, with them it is sweetitch on their belly's (luckily not too bad/serious) where the midges have really started biting them in the past few weeks.


----------

